# Dojenje > Zaštitimo dojenje - laktivizam >  Povlačenje adaptiranog s polica, opet

## Honey

> Dječja hrana: Müller trgovina Zagreb obavještava o povlačenju proizvoda
> 
> Temeljem obavijesti iz sustava žurnog uzbunjivanja Republike Hrvatske , prema Zakonu o hrani (NN 46/07), Članak 21, Stavak 1., zbog prekomjerne količine vitamina i minerala u dječjoj hrani s tržišta Republike Hrvatske povlače se određeni proizvodi  proizvođača (kršitelj koda) iz Njemačke, i to:
> 
> 1. (kršitelj koda) Comfort, početna hrana za dojenčad 600 g
> 
> 2. (kršitelj koda) HA Pre početna hrana za dojenčad 550 g
> 
> 3. (kršitelj koda) HA 1 hipoalergena početna hrana za dojenčad 600 g i (kršitelj koda) HA 2 hipoalergena prijelazna hrana za dojenčad 600 g
> ...


http://www.radiodalmacija.hr/Vijesti...proizvoda.aspx

To, naravno, nije vijest za naslovnicu.
Vijest je kad netko negdje napiše da je zbog nekog nebuloznog razloga opasno dojiti, e to je za naslovnicu!  :Evil or Very Mad: 

Ali kad se adaptirano mlijeko povlači s tržišta, više nije novost. Nemojte se uzrujavati, vratit ćemo vam novce  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## laumi

:Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## Deaedi

Uh, a bas je moj mali pio (kršitelj koda) Confort iz Muller-a.

----------


## Angie75

:Nope:

----------


## winnerica

Ja sam to, u cilju pomoći drugoj djeci, copy/paste na neke od drugih foruma gdje zalaze roditelji, nemojte se ljutiti, nek znaju... Hvala!

----------


## Angie75

A ja sam pola dana na netu, i nigdje nisam vidjela tu obavijest  :Confused:

----------


## Honey

> Ja sam to, u cilju pomoći drugoj djeci, copy/paste na neke od drugih foruma gdje zalaze roditelji, nemojte se ljutiti, nek znaju... Hvala!


Tko bi se ljutio, u interesu djece je da što više roditelja sazna za to. Možda neki od njih koriste neke od ovih proizvoda.
Koma mi je da se nije skoro nigdje pisalo o tome, kao da to uopće nije važno? Roditeljima je itekako važno da to znaju!

----------


## winnerica

Hvala!
I inače je kod nas običaj da hrana za djecu izgleda nije nikome važna... Možda se sjete te vijesti kad bude sezona kiselih krastavaca ljeti...

----------


## Deaedi

> Uh, a bas je moj mali pio (kršitelj koda) Confort iz Muller-a.



Uh, ipak nije, pio je iz Kozma,a ti se ne povlače:

Biofarm d.o.o. kao ekskluzivni uvoznik i distributer (kršitelj koda) proizvoda za Republiku Hrvatsku, nije uvezao niti distribuirao sporne gore navedene serije navedenih rokova trajanja.  Kako se radi o proizvodima namijenjenim njemackom i austrijskom tržištu, Biofarm d.o.o. iste ne uvozi niti distribuira.


Ukoliko se navedeni proizvodi, navedenih serija i rokova trajanja nalaze na hrvatskom tržištu, uvezeni su mimo Biofarm d.o.o. kao ekskluzivnog uvoznika i distributera te za iste ne odgovaramo.

----------


## Sirius Black

Moja beba pije ***, nadam se da je s njim sve ok

----------


## nahla

zanimljivo, sve najskuplja mlijeka

----------


## winnerica

Da, navodno da Plodine baš to mlijeko stavljaju na akciju umjesto da ga povuku iz prodaje...

----------


## martinaP

> Da, navodno da Plodine baš to mlijeko stavljaju na akciju umjesto da ga povuku iz prodaje...


Ne, samo Mueller ima "njihova" mlijeka - tj. za njemačko i austrijsko tržište, svi ostali imaju ova "naša" preko Biofarma - znači hrane istog naziva, a sve ostalo je različito (sastav, okus, mjesto proizvodnje).

----------

